# Hello from Southern Cali! =]



## Fun Family Rodentry (Dec 1, 2009)

Hey everyone. Some of you know me. Im Shuron and I run Fun Family Rodentry. I breed rats and mice. I currently specialize in merle and roan but I am starting a line of siamese and himilayan mice as well as a line of brindle. I came to this forum because Mouse Fancier integrated with this one. I hope that I will have as good of an experience on this forum as I did on that one.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!

Wait, Mouse Fancier integrated with this forum? When? Why?? Ive been busy and gone for awhile


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Hello and welcome! 

I think Dom did a great job in bringing people here.


----------



## Fun Family Rodentry (Dec 1, 2009)

I dont know why it integrated and I believe it was a personal choice by Allison but none the less... mouse fancier forum is gone, so I am here =] and thankyou for the welcomes.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

I would of never known the mouse fancier forum was gone,lol. I've only been using this forum, but Ive been away from it for a bit though.
I think everyone will LOVE this forum, its great!


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Welcome! Hope you make yourself at home


----------



## Fun Family Rodentry (Dec 1, 2009)

I will try =] It seems VERY active which is a good thing. There are so many topics to post on im getting lost lol


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

You'll get used to it  It's lovely!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

This forum is SUPER ACTIVE, but everyone here is so nice and helpful,you'll get used to it


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

windyhill said:


> everyone here is so nice and helpful


I agree!!


----------



## Fun Family Rodentry (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks guys. I look forward to posting here and getting to know everyone.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Pleased to meet you

:welcomeany


----------



## thekylie (Mar 6, 2010)

Welcome!

I'm new here too and this is one of the most active mouse forums I've been on, which is pretty awesome.


----------

